# 2011 Houston Region Tour



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

*We are starting to put this years tour together so if you have an event in the Houston area and would like to be on the tour, contact us for all the details....*


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC 6 YR ANNIVERSARY IS APRIL 3RD...BEAR CREEK PARK*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 PM~19550443
> *HLC 6 YR ANNIVERSARY IS APRIL 3RD...BEAR CREEK PARK
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 PM~19550443
> *HLC 6 YR ANNIVERSARY IS APRIL 3RD...BEAR CREEK PARK
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is this WEGO or related? I've never heard of this tour


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:03 PM~19555390
> *Is this WEGO or related?  I've never heard of this tour
> *


Not WeGo but like it's little brother, last year we even had two shows that counted on both tours.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 10 2011, 01:29 AM~19553194
> *
> *


What's up Martin! You find a hood yet?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 10 2011, 09:10 PM~19555903
> *Not WeGo but like it's little brother, last year we even had two shows that counted on both tours.
> *


What are the show dates for this year? What are the prizes for the winners?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:05 PM~19559938
> *What are the show dates for this year?  What are the prizes for the winners?
> *


Still working on a few dates before we put the schedule out hopefully real soon.. Far as awards last year there were no cash awards but we had some nice championship awards giving out at the tour finale Los Magnificos! Lookin to improve things this year :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 11 2011, 05:43 AM~19560313
> *Still working on a few dates before we put the schedule out hopefully real soon.. Far as awards last year there were no cash awards but we had some nice championship awards giving out at the tour finale Los Magnificos! Lookin to improve things this year :biggrin:
> *


Nice I'll keep an eye out for the tour dates. Why doesnt anyone do a big show in El Paso?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19560443
> *Nice I'll keep an eye out for the tour dates.  Why doesnt anyone do a big show in El Paso?
> *


Not sure? Would be a nice place to have one though!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 10 2011, 08:07 PM~19559271
> *What's up Martin! You find a hood yet?
> *


*Sup Chris, I will have it ready by the first Houston Region Tour Show .........*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 11 2011, 12:30 AM~19562497
> *Sup Chris, I will  have it  ready by the first Houston Region Tour Show .........
> *


 :biggrin:  Can't wait !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 11 2011, 07:20 AM~19561729
> *Not sure? Would be a nice place to have one though!
> *


Hell yeah I'm only 290 miles from El Paso I'd go out to a show out there for sure if there was one. It would be nice to see my bROthers in their home city too


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 AM~19546997
> *We are starting to put this years tour together so if you have an event in the Houston area and would like to be on the tour, contact us for all the details....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 10 2011, 09:20 PM~19561729
> *Not sure? Would be a nice place to have one though!
> *


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I could probably make all of these than the Wego tour....they're all in Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 25 2011, 10:34 PM~19698122
> *  I could probably make all of these than the Wego tour....they're all in Texas. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yes they are.. Dates will be up very soon! Hope you can make it out to a few!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 25 2011, 11:55 PM~19699602
> *:biggrin: Yes they are.. Dates will be up very soon! Hope you can make it out to a few!
> *


Well see Chris,well see...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*TTT for the tour *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 26 2011, 01:21 AM~19699815
> *Well see Chris,well see...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 27 2011, 12:03 AM~19708843
> *ttt
> *


Kids keeping you up late? :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2011, 07:15 PM~19550443
> *HLC 6 YR ANNIVERSARY IS APRIL 3RD...BEAR CREEK PARK
> *


THATS SOUND LIKE ITS FAR........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 27 2011, 12:32 PM~19713501
> *Kids keeping you up late? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 27 2011, 01:02 PM~19713715
> *THATS SOUND LIKE ITS FAR........
> *


 Change of location....MACGREGOR PARK IS WHERE ITS GOING TO STAY..... APRIL 3


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* TTT. ...*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

This is what we have so far, still working on few things so we will keep you updated.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 PM~19740493
> *This is what we have so far, still working on few things so we will keep you updated.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 30 2011, 07:43 PM~19740493
> *This is what we have so far, still working on few things so we will keep you updated.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jan 30 2011, 08:43 PM~19740493
> *This is what we have so far, still working on few things so we will keep you updated.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 31 2011, 09:59 PM~19751241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I see the logo, is this show part of the HRT??


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 1 2011, 12:09 AM~19752359
> *E
> I see the logo, is this show part of the HRT??
> 
> *


No sir.. This show is not on the tour.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 1 2011, 07:45 AM~19754583
> *No sir.. This show is not on the tour.
> *


thank you sir...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Last year we went with "Families that ride together, Stay Together" Any ideas what we should use as our motto for this year? 

We were also thinking of making a Hop Champion Class, we see a lot of different views on how that should be judged. We were thinking of not only including the inches you hop but also include points for the actual quality of the hopper add those 2 up and come out with an overall score? Nothing for sure yet but was curious to see what people think about the ideas...or kick us some more..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 2 2011, 06:34 PM~19770583
> *Last year we went with "Families that ride together, Stay Together" Any ideas what we should use as our motto for this year?
> 
> We were also thinking of making a Hop Champion Class, we see a lot of different views on how that should be judged. We were thinking of not only including the inches you hop but also include points for the actual quality of the hopper add those 2 up and come out with an overall score? Nothing for sure yet but was curious to see what people think about the ideas...or kick us some more..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Getting ready at Emiliano's in Pasadena*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 10:44 PM~19772115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19770583
> *Last year we went with "Families that ride together, Stay Together" Any ideas what we should use as our motto for this year?
> 
> We were also thinking of making a Hop Champion Class, we see a lot of different views on how that should be judged. We were thinking of not only including the inches you hop but also include points for the actual quality of the hopper add those 2 up and come out with an overall score? Nothing for sure yet but was curious to see what people think about the ideas...or kick us some more..
> *


 I know that you have heard this one before, but how about " Keeping It Real ".... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:44 PM~19772115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 4 2011, 11:42 PM~19791970
> *I know that you have heard this one before, but how about " Keeping It Real ".... :biggrin:
> *


Man I have heard that before! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* bump for the homies on a sunday afternoon *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 7 2011, 10:22 PM~19814203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We welcome back 2 of our 1st year sponsors and a new one!!!Marcustoms!! :biggrin: 














Kick off show..


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 8 2011, 11:49 AM~19818392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Bump...TTT *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 14 2011, 07:43 PM~19869678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

check out the website, new updates.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 18 2011, 11:49 PM~19907036
> *check out the website, new updates.
> *


good job on the site.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 18 2011, 11:21 PM~19907333
> *good job on the site.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 20 2011, 07:32 AM~19914926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 20 2011, 08:32 AM~19914926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


. TTT...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 19 2011, 01:21 AM~19907333
> *good job on the site.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Strange is the man behind the website and all our designs, printing, flyers ect...If you need flyers or any printing he is a fellow rider and will take care of you!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 20 2011, 07:40 PM~19918419
> *Strange is the man behind the website and all our designs, printing, flyers ect...If you need flyers or any printing he is a fellow rider and will take care of you!!
> *


that's good to know...  :thumbsup: 

. 
TTT...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WHUTS CRACKING CHRIS :biggrin: DIGGING THE REVISED WEB FORMAT............MAN THATS A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER YOU USING * :twak:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:13 AM~19920300
> *WHUTS CRACKING CHRIS :biggrin:
> *


Chilling my friend...Got some of your pics on our site now too!! Don't forget to get back to me about the plaques :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 20 2011, 11:32 PM~19920478
> *Chilling my friend...Got some of your pics on our site now too!! Don't forget to get back to me about the plaques :biggrin:
> *


*NO SHIT I ALMOST FORGOT......I WILL GET IT TO YOU  ......THAT IS THE PLAQUE PICS(NO ****'S!) :biggrin: *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Site looks good!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:13 AM~19920300
> *WHUTS CRACKING CHRIS :biggrin: DIGGING THE REVISED WEB FORMAT............MAN THATS A BAD ASS PHOTOGRAPHER YOU USING  :twak:
> *


Yes sir he is pretty damn good thanks for pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:34 AM~19920501
> *NO SHIT I ALMOST FORGOT......I WILL GET IT TO YOU  ......THAT IS THE PLAQUE PICS(NO ****'S!) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 10-4..


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 22 2011, 12:17 AM~19929280
> *Site looks good!
> *


Thanks Mr. Chuck!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

did you come up with a name for the tour yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 21 2011, 11:42 PM~19930160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 22 2011, 02:40 PM~19933111
> *did you come up with a name for the tour yet??? :biggrin:
> *


Ours is more of a "motto" that way we can be a little different...

Best one I heard so far was, 

Build a ride, keep the movement alive... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 06:33 PM~19935668
> *Ours is more of a "motto" that way we can be a little different...
> 
> Best one I heard so far was,
> ...



YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19935668
> *Ours is more of a "motto" that way we can be a little different...
> 
> Best one I heard so far was,
> ...


  see you at the kick off...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 23 2011, 02:38 AM~19938976
> *  see you at the kick off...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 23 2011, 12:47 PM~19940969
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


How the family? Hope all is well :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 22 2011, 08:50 PM~19937193
> *YUP! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

9AM-5PM SATURDAY INDOOR SET-UP


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 23 2011, 03:54 PM~19943072
> *How the family? Hope all is well :biggrin:
> *


thanks ... its all good life is beautiful... hope to catch up w yall soon...hows everything???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttmft...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

..TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

to the top for the tour...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:sprint: :drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what he said.../\/\/\


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 4 2011, 05:44 AM~20012980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 5 2011, 08:44 AM~20021010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hopefully the dancer will be ready for Kustoms show!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 06:33 AM~20040785
> *Hopefully the dancer will be ready for Kustoms show!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 08:33 AM~20040785
> *Hopefully the dancer will be ready for Kustoms show!
> *


 :biggrin: :x: :x:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 08:33 AM~20040785
> *Hopefully the dancer will be ready for Kustoms show!
> *


 :cheesy: 

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

CHECK OUT HRT
FOR ALL YOUR HOUSTON CAR SHOW CONNCECTION



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20056034
> *CHECK OUT  HRT
> FOR ALL YOUR HOUSTON CAR SHOW CONNCECTION
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Houston Region Tour
We are adding a car club tab on our website!! So for all the clubs that got love for the tour hit us up and we will add you your very OWN page...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STRANGE, mrouija
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 13 2011, 08:25 PM~20084197
> *Houston Region Tour
> We are adding a car club tab on our website!! So for all the clubs that got love for the tour hit us up and we will add you your very OWN page...
> *


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*AEROS & AUTOS CAR SHOW MAY 7TH 2011*


General admission is $5 
Free for children under 3.
______________________________________________________________

Car Show Information Registration is $30, which includes one general admission ticket, one goodie bag (while supplies last), an event t-shirt, and a 4x6 photo of your vehicle with a military aircraft.
_______________________________________________________________

Awards for Cars, Trucks, SUV,s , Lowriders, Lowrider bikes, Luxuries, and more… Best Lowrider, Best Car, Best Truck/SUV
_______________________________________________________________

Location: Ellington Field
setup from 8am -10am
More Info got the HRT.com



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 14 2011, 09:53 PM~20092118
> *AEROS & AUTOS CAR SHOW MAY 7TH 2011
> General admission is $5
> Free  for children under 3.
> ...


TTT..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 16 2011, 05:46 PM~20108066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20108066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Who will be this years Champs??


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 19 2011, 10:41 PM~20132389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:35 PM~20148168
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

2 new classes added this year!!

Working on adding a show or 2 so stay tuned..
:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 AM~20168544
> *2 new classes added this year!!
> 
> Working on adding a show or 2 so stay tuned..
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:33 AM~20148141
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


2nd stop... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 AM~20168544
> *2 new classes added this year!!
> 
> Working on adding a show or 2 so stay tuned..
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: Counting the days til the kick off! 11 Days..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 AM~20168544
> *2 new classes added this year!!
> 
> Working on adding a show or 2 so stay tuned..
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 26 2011, 09:32 PM~20189562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

5 more days till the kick-off, can't wait!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 6 2011, 08:07 PM~20278077
> *5 more days till the kick-off, can't wait!!
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We just about ready to start this tour off! HRT :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 8 2011, 05:47 PM~20294354
> *We just about ready to start this tour off! HRT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

A few hours away :biggrin: Check out our website for pictures after the show!! www.houstonregiontour.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WE READY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20305786
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB  @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures.. :biggrin: 

Hey Can I steal some of those and put on our website??

LATIN KUSTOM PICTURES


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 10 2011, 07:56 PM~20306484
> *Nice Pictures.. :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Can I steal some of those and put on our website??
> ...


USE THEM ALL HOMIE.....NO NEED TO ASK IN THE FUTURE ... EMPIRE/HLC HRT SUPPORTERS!!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20306500
> *USE THEM ALL HOMIE.....NO NEED TO ASK IN THE FUTURE ... EMPIRE/HLC  HRT SUPPORTERS!!
> *


Already!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

what bikes was ther.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Apr 10 2011, 10:15 PM~20306682
> *what bikes was ther.
> *


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 08:19 PM~20306718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: the first one is the homies lil girls


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 10:14 PM~20306671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See I do work... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 10 2011, 10:26 PM~20306813
> *See I do work... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good...


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

had a good time at the show.cant wait for the next 1


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 11 2011, 11:50 AM~20311273
> *looking good...
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 11 2011, 10:48 AM~20310918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

On vacation guys, soon as I get back I'll get those standings up :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 16 2011, 08:52 AM~20351860
> *On vacation guys, soon as I get back I'll get those standings up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Standings are up on the website..

HRT STANDINGS


We didn't add any of the out of towners points but if you are from out of town and plan on following the tour we will add you on there after the next show!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 18 2011, 01:28 PM~20365120
> *Standings are up on the website..
> 
> HRT STANDINGS
> ...


Updated... :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 19 2011, 01:07 PM~20374019
> *Updated... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 20 2011, 11:30 AM~20381392
> *Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.
> 
> 
> ...



Good Looking Flyer!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 20 2011, 10:17 PM~20386438
> *If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
> Thanks.....
> Strange
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT--


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2011, 05:58 AM~20407158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2011, 06:58 AM~20407158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2011, 07:58 AM~20407158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2011, 07:58 AM~20407158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 26 2011, 10:59 PM~20429189
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *



It's Going to be A Fun Show! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 28 2011, 05:00 AM~20438131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 27 2011, 09:02 AM~20430319
> *It's Going to be A Fun Show! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir! We have been welcomed back after a strong showing last year! The hot rods still out numbered us but we hope to get more entrants this year! This is one of our ways of giving back because all proceeds go to charity


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 29 2011, 09:22 PM~20451553
> *Yes sir! We have been welcomed back after a strong showing last year! The hot rods still out numbered us but we hope to get more entrants this year! This is one of our ways of giving back because all proceeds go to charity
> *


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Is there still a may carshow like it says on the schedule or has that changed ???


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 30 2011, 11:05 PM~20457563
> *Is there still a may carshow like it says on the schedule or has that changed ???
> *



Aero's and Autos 5/7/2011

HCC Custom Car Show 5/22/1011


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

where is shorty's benefit going to be at?is the hcc show apart of the HRT?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leop713_@May 1 2011, 06:59 PM~20460844
> *where is shorty's benefit going to be at?is the hcc show apart of the HRT?
> *


Not sure were that event is at, That show will not be on the tour but we will support it in anyway possible. Soon as we know the info we'll pass it along. :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leop713_@May 1 2011, 06:59 PM~20460844
> *where is shorty's benefit going to be at?is the hcc show apart of the HRT?
> *


HCC show is part of the HRT tour..


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20472033
> *HCC show is part of the HRT tour..
> *


When did this show get added same date as Illegal Toys Show 3rd stop on the Wego Tour :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 3 2011, 10:03 AM~20474952
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

WEBSITE DESIGN! LOOKING FOR THAT STAND OUT IMAGE, LET ME GET YOUR CAR CLUB OR BUSINESS TURNING HEADS.

( all you moderators I got permission to post in here)


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

What time is set up for aeros and autos


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 3 2011, 10:10 PM~20480647
> *What time is set up for aeros and autos
> *


Ellington Airport invites you to Aeros & Autos 2010 on Saturday, May 8 from 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. This is a family friendly event to raise money for Helpingahero.org and the Texas Lions Camp. Food and beverages will be available for purchase. Activities include vehicle and aircraft displays, live entertainment, rides for kids and prize drawings. Airplane and helicopter rides will be available! Car Show Information: Participant registration is $25 which includes one


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 4 2011, 12:10 AM~20480647
> *What time is set up for aeros and autos
> *


8-11am


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@May 3 2011, 06:16 PM~20477358
> *When did this show get added same date as Illegal Toys Show 3rd stop on the Wego Tour :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It was added right before the first show.. We try not to have same dates but sometimes it happens..


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 2 2011, 10:34 PM~20472033
> *HCC show is part of the HRT tour..
> *


Setup time carshow time ??


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 4 2011, 02:12 AM~20481295
> *Setup time carshow time ??
> *


8am to 11am set-up
11am-4pm showtime :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Awards- 1st and 2nd place awards in 12 different classes for HRT
the Hot rod guys have there seperate classes.

Best of show Lowrider Bike, Car and Truck.

Registration is $30, which includes one general admission ticket, one goodie bag (while supplies last), an event t-shirt, and a 4x6 photo of your vehicle with a military aircraft. Pre-Registration is not available. 
Registration is open from 8 am - 11am the day of the event. 

Other things going on that day...


Military Organizations 
Houston Police Department 
The U.S. Coast Guard 
NASA 
Collings Foundation 
Commemorative Air Force 
Lone Star Flight Museum 
Helicopter Rides 
And Much More! 

Hooters girls
Kids Zone like last year..
Face painting


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2011, 01:04 PM~20483967
> *Awards- 1st and 2nd place awards in 12 different classes for HRT
> the Hot rod guys have there seperate classes.
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

I can create a beautiful site that is easy to navigate, even for first time visitors. 

A site that includes club news, past and upcoming events, contacts and membership information, a photo scrapbook of your cars, shows and activities, and even your club newsletter if you like. I'll design it to fit your needs. 

I can host your site on my state-of-the-art server housed in a modern server facility with all the professional services furnished. 

I can maintain and monitor your site year round.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/031...p/photo_03.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/040...p/photo_02.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/030...p/photo_05.html


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20492840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 6 2011, 06:55 PM~20500148
> *SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Be there at 7:00 am :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20492840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

had a good time at the show see yall at the hcc show  ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leop713_@May 8 2011, 07:38 PM~20510578
> *had a good time at the show see yall at the hcc show   ttt
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2011, 05:15 PM~20492840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 9 2011, 08:04 PM~20518176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20526553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 13 2011, 05:43 AM~20544222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 13 2011, 06:23 PM~20548322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 14 2011, 07:28 AM~20550913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 15 2011, 06:51 AM~20555845
> *
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 17 2011, 04:52 PM~20572956
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 17 2011, 04:52 PM~20572956
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/110...show/index.html


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://houston.justweather.com/?default=true :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

We would like to THANK everyone that attended the HCC car show today.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*HCC Show*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 22 2011, 07:29 PM~20606120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

HRT Picnic is next.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Taste of True said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

HRT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

HRT-TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Taste of True said:


>


First round(open to all clubs/shops) will be called "Picture This" Hint to what type of game this will be--- It will test how well you know your fellow riders and maybe even our staff...We can't say too much so good luck...:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

FPEREZII said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

FPEREZII said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Available now! July 2011 issue! 

*Coverage from:*
• Tex Mex 11
• WEGO Picnic 11
• Latin Kustoms 11
• EL Vago Cinco De Mayo - Greeley, CO

*Click on the magazine to order your copy today!

*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

streetseen.com said:


> Available now! July 2011 issue!
> 
> *Coverage from:*
> • Tex Mex 11
> ...


 


Got mine Sweeeeet...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Reminder HRT picnic tomorrow at Lake Houston/ Deussen Park. Everyone is invited.​


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

Had a real good time at the picnic lookin forward to the next show


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


leop713 said:


> Had a real good time at the picnic lookin forward to the next show


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

leop713 said:


> Had a real good time at the picnic lookin forward to the next show


Glad to hear that hope you didn't get tooo full!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup houston!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Taste of True said:


> Glad to hear that hope you didn't get tooo full!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

KRAZYTOYZ said:


>


Have you picked up the toy yet? :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

FPEREZII said:


> Have you picked up the toy yet? :dunno:


Yes it is in the garage.:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

now we never want to eat cheese balls crackers or hot dogs thanks chris


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

leop713 said:


> View attachment 342907


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Juan... get at us... we need a higher res flyer for the site...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

streetseen.com said:


> Juan... get at us... we need a higher res flyer for the site...


 ok


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Taste of True said:


> View attachment 344464


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone that made our show a success.


----------



## leop713 (Apr 26, 2010)

ur welcome yall put on a good show







\


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

View attachment 349788

*Save The Date!
**Latin Fantasy c.c. will be hosting their 20th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio benefit car show on December 4, 2011. Location will be announced later.*


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


LurchPP said:


>


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

What up!! Been a while work has been crazy...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

[QUO:thumbsup:TE=Taste of True;14552731]What up!! Been a while work has been crazy...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:run:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks to everyone that came out to the Car show yesterday.


----------

